# partial GUI and working on getting it fully up



## idecrash (Jul 8, 2011)

I have installed 8.2 and have been having a lot of fun with it and love the stability so far. Went to install Xorg, took a few trial and errors but so far, to my little knowledge of a Unix os, the terminal is easy to use. (I have used Debian for a few years). 

I do have a small issue I will probably figure out after I get some sleep but thought I would cross this on the forum and get something to go with. I based the GUI on Xfce, I can *startx*, and I have mouse control. I do have three terminals open when "X" runs. I have a logon terminal and two xterms running. 

I have an error of fbdev not being installed, I presume that it is my video driver compatibility with the standard VESA or Intel xf86 drivers that has an issue. I will install and reconfigure my nVidia later today. 

But my concern lies in the issue if there is one. I have a crossfire-ready chipset but have an nVidia card. My question is could that be causing my issue?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 8, 2011)

That's twm(1).  Edit .xinitrc or .xsession to use /usr/local/bin/startxfce4 instead.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 8, 2011)

you should also be able to simply run


```
$ startxfce4
```

instead of 'startx'


----------



## idecrash (Jul 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the info*

A bit more research i found that when I ran xinit, the gui came up. Was able to reboot and modify the rc.conf to get everything working. I am using a 13 gig hd. And system runs fine in root. But I have no more drive space to operate with out issues with standard log in. So I will be dropping in a new drive today. Other than that I love the OS very easy to use. Will be looking forward to be able to run some packages, and get everything running up to par.ï¿½e


----------

